# com port already open



## harpstringer (Aug 19, 2000)

My brother asked a question I can't answer. - Why do we get a message that the com port is already open when we install and try to run a modem. He's tried several modems and put them on different com ports the result is always the same. any ideas?


----------



## dexy29 (Dec 5, 2001)

i had the same problem and had to uninstall my modem and reinstall it but im not sure about the following but ive heard that your printer can use a comunication port for printer sharing which i have also heard is really dodgy as it leaves an open port for hackers ,as i said i dont know if this is the case but check your printer options and see if share printers -ect! is checked and if so i would uncheck it


----------



## harpstringer (Aug 19, 2000)

OK I'll check it - thanks


----------



## gethedge (Jan 21, 2002)

Try reinstalling, and try playing around with which COM port it uses, so that it will not interfere. If I am not mistaken, COM1 and COM3 have the same interrupt frequencies or something.


----------



## Letterman (Jan 25, 2002)

To determine hardware using IRQ settings, go to my computer right click, left click properties, left click device manager, left click properties.


----------

